# Why extend a puzzle (while modding)?



## preiser (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm pretty new to modding. I've only had experience with the Florian mod. I want to get into making puzzles out of other puzzles, which usually involves filling, extending, and a lot of sanding (not in that order haha). I understand everything except the extending. What do you use for it? Why do you have to extend pieces?


----------



## OtakuCuber (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not very big into modding (hands-on I mean) but I have seen a ton of modding videos and know a fair amount about modding and why certain procedures are done.

Extending can be used several ways. It can be done to give extra plastic to sand in case of a mess up, but the main reason it's used is to either offer shapeshifting or to add length to a puzzle to make it work with the design (think cuboids).


I'm sure more experienced modders can explain further but I think that's the basic concept of extending.


----------



## preiser (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you. Yeah I've seen mod videos but every one I've seen has just been like "we're going to extend this layer 5mm (or whatever)", giving no explanation of why they do it.


----------



## OtakuCuber (Apr 2, 2015)

preiser said:


> Thank you. Yeah I've seen mod videos but every one I've seen has just been like "we're going to extend this layer 5mm (or whatever)", giving no explanation of why they do it.



Most likely to give shape. Though some people like to extend just to give room for slight sanding errors to be fixed if they occur.


----------



## preiser (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 8, 2015)

preiser said:


> Thank you. Yeah I've seen mod videos but every one I've seen has just been like "we're going to extend this layer 5mm (or whatever)", giving no explanation of why they do it.


Look at the puzzles you are referring to and think about how they must be made. Look at the whole picture instead of focusing on a single term.


----------



## preiser (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks! I really enjoy your videos, the puzzles you make are pretty awesome. Your petaminx ball is probably what got me interested in modding cubes (obviously I'm not gonna start with that though haha).


----------

